# One cat vs. two?



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Haven't found a thread like this; can't believe there isn't one.

I'm planning to adopt from a shelter. I thought to get two cats who were friends or siblings, so they'd keep each other company. Now I'm reading about territory issues, high vet bills, etc. 

Have you adopted two cats who were pals? Did it work out? 

Any thoughts on the other issues?

Thanks,

Harv


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

If you can afford to care for two, then go for it. I always adopt in pairs and find the cats are happier having their buddy with them. If you are thinking of adults then a bonded pair would be a wonderful option. At shelters they can be harder to adopt out as folk often won't take both. Young kittens adopted at the same time usually bond pretty quickly. Good on you for having a think about it and figuring out what is the best approach.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd highly recommend getting two cats if you can afford it. I have two brothers and then later fostered and eventually adopted two ladies who are bonded. Many cats have zero issues with other cats and enjoy the company / playmates. The four cats all get along great and foster other cats which are usually accepted into the group very quickly. I just make sure to have enough litter boxes and spaces for them to go hang out and I don't see any downside to having multiple cats. I think the play more and are more active and less dependent on me for company with the other kitty friends. 

The place I foster with gives a discount for bonded pairs (two cats that get along so well that they won't adopt them separately) and they are easily to hardest to find homes for.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree, two cats are better than one. If you just have one, he/she will be lonely, then most likely to get extremely bonded to you, making it more difficult to bring in another animal at a later date. I adopted my two boys as adults (they were a pair to be adopted together), and they do fight ocassionally (just like people, they get on each others' nerves), but I can't imagine not having them both. The rescue groups I work with generally give a 50% discount if you adopt a pair (bonded siblings).


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I think if you are interested in an adult cat, it could go either way and if you adopt from a rescue they would be able to point you toward a cat who is best to be an only cat or one that is in a bonded pair. Our family wanted to get a kitten and the rescue said that they liked to adopt kittens in pairs or with another cat in the house, but were willing to let us adopt one. After researching, we decided that since we wanted a kitten, we should get two and we got sisters who had been raised in the same litter with their momma. When they first arrived at our home (@11 weeks) they adjusted immediately. They were not nearly as "freaked out" because they had each other. They also were very interested in us too. When we are away, they comfort/play with each other. We like to watch their antics, but they will also climb up on a lap to cuddle. Since they have always been together, I don't think they will be territorial as they grow up but we have only had them 7 months, so there are others on the board who will have more expertise in this area. When their mother was to be adopted out, she was listed as one that should be an only cat. I'm not sure of the reasons...maybe she was territorial and the rescue figured this out. From my experience, I am glad we got 2 kittens instead of 1 kitten, but if you are open to an adult cat, 1 could be enough depending on the personality of the cat. When you initially thought about getting a cat, was your preference one cat or two? Cat or kitten?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

(If you search correctly, there are pages and pages of threads on this topic.)

If your cat is happy now and is very bonded to you, I would advise keeping things as they are. Single cats are wonderful and most of them LOVE being the only cat and getting all the attention. Adding another cat could change your relationship with your first cat. 

Things do work out most of the time, but when it doesn't, it's heartbreaking. Only add another cat if *you* want a second cat.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I would try to find a rescue with a foster-to-adopt program.
The rescue we foster for does this, and most of the time, the first cat they take home is a perfect match.
There was one family that did the program with 4-5 different cats until they found a cat that was perfect for the human family and also meshed with the other pets in the home.

I like the foster-to-adopt because it let's people do a 'test run' and be 100% sure the cat is a perfect match for the family without having the absolute commitment of an adoption until they're positive the cat meshes well with everyone.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have done both. I had 2 boys, from different litters, that got along well when they were younger. As they got older, they started fighting more & the one would attack the other after he was done using the litter box. I also found it difficult when one would urinate outside the box & it took me a while to figure out which one was doing it. Those issues didn't happen until they were older & we found out the underlying health issues going on.

I currently have 1 cat & 1 dog since our 2 males have since passed. I do not plan on adding another cat. Shadow is 1 1/2 years old & will be an only cat for her life. She is a really sweet cat & does these funny things. Another reason that she will be an only cat is because she has FLUTD & her prescription food is expensive. 

This works for us & everyone is happy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

pkbshrew said:


> If you can afford to care for two, then go for it. I always adopt in pairs and find the cats are happier having their buddy with them. If you are thinking of adults then a bonded pair would be a wonderful option. At shelters they can be harder to adopt out as folk often won't take both. Young kittens adopted at the same time usually bond pretty quickly. Good on you for having a think about it and figuring out what is the best approach.


Thanks for the thanks! I was thinking of a bonded pair, so they'd keep each other company. I didn't know it was harder to adopt out a pair. That might work to my advantage. The discount for two sounds good too!

Harv


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> I'd highly recommend getting two cats if you can afford it. I have two brothers and then later fostered and eventually adopted two ladies who are bonded. Many cats have zero issues with other cats and enjoy the company / playmates. The four cats all get along great and foster other cats which are usually accepted into the group very quickly. I just make sure to have enough litter boxes and spaces for them to go hang out and I don't see any downside to having multiple cats. I think the play more and are more active and less dependent on me for company with the other kitty friends.
> 
> The place I foster with gives a discount for bonded pairs (two cats that get along so well that they won't adopt them separately) and they are easily to hardest to find homes for.


I'm getting the sense from these replies that my first idea (two, bonded) was the right way to go.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

emilyatl said:


> I agree, two cats are better than one. If you just have one, he/she will be lonely, then most likely to get extremely bonded to you, making it more difficult to bring in another animal at a later date. I adopted my two boys as adults (they were a pair to be adopted together), and they do fight ocassionally (just like people, they get on each others' nerves), but I can't imagine not having them both. The rescue groups I work with generally give a 50% discount if you adopt a pair (bonded siblings).


A 50% discount sounds great to me. Thanks!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Lotu said:


> I think if you are interested in an adult cat, it could go either way and if you adopt from a rescue they would be able to point you toward a cat who is best to be an only cat or one that is in a bonded pair. Our family wanted to get a kitten and the rescue said that they liked to adopt kittens in pairs or with another cat in the house, but were willing to let us adopt one. After researching, we decided that since we wanted a kitten, we should get two and we got sisters who had been raised in the same litter with their momma. When they first arrived at our home (@11 weeks) they adjusted immediately. They were not nearly as "freaked out" because they had each other. They also were very interested in us too. When we are away, they comfort/play with each other. We like to watch their antics, but they will also climb up on a lap to cuddle. Since they have always been together, I don't think they will be territorial as they grow up but we have only had them 7 months, so there are others on the board who will have more expertise in this area. When their mother was to be adopted out, she was listed as one that should be an only cat. I'm not sure of the reasons...maybe she was territorial and the rescue figured this out. From my experience, I am glad we got 2 kittens instead of 1 kitten, but if you are open to an adult cat, 1 could be enough depending on the personality of the cat. When you initially thought about getting a cat, was your preference one cat or two? Cat or kitten?


My preference was, and still is, a cat who's past its "teens." Kittens seem to be too much work and are unpredictable. An older cat will have its personality stabilized. Two cats, a bonded pair, is my choice. I'd throw in black since they seem to be hampered by superstition.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

marie73 said:


> (If you search correctly, there are pages and pages of threads on this topic.)


Suggestions please?



marie73 said:


> If your cat is happy now and is very bonded to you, I would advise keeping things as they are. Single cats are wonderful and most of them LOVE being the only cat and getting all the attention. Adding another cat could change your relationship with your first cat.
> 
> Things do work out most of the time, but when it doesn't, it's heartbreaking. Only add another cat if *you* want a second cat.


As yet, I have no cats.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

soccergrl76 said:


> I have done both. I had 2 boys, from different litters, that got along well when they were younger. As they got older, they started fighting more & the one would attack the other after he was done using the litter box. I also found it difficult when one would urinate outside the box & it took me a while to figure out which one was doing it. Those issues didn't happen until they were older & we found out the underlying health issues going on.
> 
> I currently have 1 cat & 1 dog since our 2 males have since passed. I do not plan on adding another cat. Shadow is 1 1/2 years old & will be an only cat for her life. She is a really sweet cat & does these funny things. Another reason that she will be an only cat is because she has FLUTD & her prescription food is expensive.
> 
> ...


I think you've given me some support for (a) getting a bonded pair and (b) getting them after their "teen" years. Thanks!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I would try to find a rescue with a foster-to-adopt program.
> The rescue we foster for does this, and most of the time, the first cat they take home is a perfect match.
> There was one family that did the program with 4-5 different cats until they found a cat that was perfect for the human family and also meshed with the other pets in the home.
> 
> I like the foster-to-adopt because it let's people do a 'test run' and be 100% sure the cat is a perfect match for the family without having the absolute commitment of an adoption until they're positive the cat meshes well with everyone.


Fostering is not in my future. I'll adopt, but will get to know the pair (note) at the shelter. May take a few visits, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't realize after almost two years here you still didn't have a cat.

Then I would suggest a cat who has been branded "must be a single cat" because they're the hardest to find new homes for.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

It is so great to see someone doing research. Adult, bonded pairs have a difficult time finding homes so it is really wonderful that this will fit your lifestyle. They will transition to their new home easier with a friend. Let us know how it goes and post pictures of the lucky kitties! 

I think one benefit of getting adults over kittens (other than they are past the destructive phase!) is that they generally seem to be more grateful for a good home, especially if they have had a rough life and can be convinced that this new home is their permanent place. Good luck!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

harv said:


> I'd throw in black since they seem to be hampered by superstition.


YAY you! Black cats are just awesome. I just can't understand the issue people have with them. Seems so stupid! And I agree, kittens are HARD work! My two littlies are just over a year old now - Thank goodness! We've had them since they were about 2 weeks old and as much as I love kittens I'm looking forward to some less insane times now hehe. rcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kittens ARE hard work! I love my bratz, but I don't think I'd ever adopt kittens again. And my black kitty, Cleo, is definitely my heart kitty now.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

harv said:


> Thanks for the thanks! I was thinking of a bonded pair, so they'd keep each other company. I didn't know it was harder to adopt out a pair. That might work to my advantage. The discount for two sounds good too!
> 
> Harv


Yeah, my boys were almost 2 when I adopted them and they were to be kept together. They were at the shelter for several months (which still breaks my heart) before I adopted them!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds great, Harv! So glad that you are considering a black kitty. I have also heard that they often get overlooked. It will be nice to see pics and hear of your search. It is good to hear that an adult pair will not need to be split up just to have a good home


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize after almost two years here you still didn't have a cat.


I may have been a little premature in joining when I did. But I wanted to be prepared. And there's a lot of work on the house yet to do. Won't be done before the middle of November.



marie73 said:


> Then I would suggest a cat who has been branded "must be a single cat" because they're the hardest to find new homes for.


I'd prefer a bonded pair.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> It is so great to see someone doing research. Adult, bonded pairs have a difficult time finding homes so it is really wonderful that this will fit your lifestyle. They will transition to their new home easier with a friend. Let us know how it goes and post pictures of the lucky kitties!
> 
> I think one benefit of getting adults over kittens (other than they are past the destructive phase!) is that they generally seem to be more grateful for a good home, especially if they have had a rough life and can be convinced that this new home is their permanent place. Good luck!


Thanks for the information and encouragement, Tiliqua.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Thanks, all!*

Thanks to everyone for all the information and encouragement! The way the schedule looks now, the new residents will be Thanksgiving cats.

I'm looking forward to the search and the results.

Best,

Harv


----------

